# finaly figured out the water wheelies!



## 88rxn/a (Mar 2, 2009)




----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

looks good man, soon you will be doing it sitting down


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Nice!


----------



## brute for mud (Jul 15, 2010)

i still have to get them down while sitting


----------



## 88rxn/a (Mar 2, 2009)

speedman said:


> looks good man, soon you will be doing it sitting down



:haha:

not sure why but i got a kick outta that comment...i tried it once that day but the river was flowing way to fast. all the snow melting and the rain has really flooded us out this year. as soon as it warms up and settles down some we are going back.

and thanks guys! its a blast!


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

It is a lot of fun when u can sit


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

Im too short to water wheelie sitting so I can't see where im going lol


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

i like to keep 4 wheels planted on the ground... something about just seeing my shoulders and a set of snorkels sticking up gets me going better. water wheelies are always fun, but i usually only do it in those "wheely or die" situations, or for a photo op.


----------



## LM83 (Jul 23, 2010)

I'll never wear a set of front tires out....


----------



## 88rxn/a (Mar 2, 2009)

08GreenBrute said:


> Im too short to water wheelie sitting so I can't see where im going lol



lol, so am I! im only 5'9 but its only water right!? you cant see the big rocks until you ride over them...:rockn:


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

88rxn/a said:


> lol, so am I! im only 5'9 but its only water right!? you cant see the big rocks until you ride over them...:rockn:


Crap I'm only 5'1". So I guess I can use my height as an excuse for being too chicken.


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

lol im 6'3" and i can barely see while im water wheelying, i usually sit on my backrest when i do.


----------



## mini bogger (Sep 14, 2010)

lol, I'm 4'10" and I can't see over even when i stand up!


----------



## Mudforce (Dec 11, 2009)

Just wait till you figure out a sitting water wheelie, and then steering!! Lean opposite of the way you want to go. Works good try it some time!!


----------



## brute for mud (Jul 15, 2010)

the opsite thing does work


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

yea because you are getting one tire to bite harder... duh... lol


----------



## K a w a s a k i 360 (Apr 14, 2011)

Nice!!


----------

